# How are the cheap <$200 Timegrapher machines all over the internet?



## canonken (Jan 13, 2018)

For example, there are a bunch like this (from the same factory, just different resellers). Assuming they (should) be vastly better and more informative than any app.

https://smile.amazon.com/YaeTek-Timing-Machine-Multifunction-Timegrapher/dp/B01IEIRMVO/


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

They're good enough for the basic task at hand.

I went with the Weishi 1900 myself as it times to the first decimal place and handles co-axial movements and it didn't seem that much more expensive.

Keep in mind that these basic units seem accurate enough for timing variation, amplitude and beat error but are not going to give you graphs and advanced diagnostic capabilities of more professional models.

So, if you want to see how accurate your watches are across multiple positions, they're good for that.

Going to be a watchmaker? Not so much.


----------



## djolemag (Nov 23, 2016)

Weishi 1900 is pretty good value for money and is under 200$... Personally using it very often and I am very satisfied with it... For long time testing and diagnosis you should consider sone more pricey models... It really depends what you need to do with it?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike0023 (Oct 13, 2015)

I bought a No.1000 clone from Amazon and have no complaints. My seikos were driving me nuts trying to regulate so i bit the bullet and bought one. I have since purchased a few Swiss watches (Glycine & Eterna) and found that I no longer needed one as they all ran within 1-2 seconds per day. It is satisfying to see one of my 2824's graph out some arrow straight laser beams, compared to the 4r36 and 6r15 models that are all over the place.


----------



## Watchdog64 (Jul 5, 2018)

I have a no'1000 since last year and i am wery saticfied with it,makes the vintage world a lot more easy and works realt well.


----------

